# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cần lắm các bác pro tư vấn giúp em làm con máy hàn phủ cnc với ạ, cụ Tuấn vô với e đi

## Oopsss

Kính thưa các bác ,các anh. 
Chả là em chót dại nghe lời dụ dỗ xô đẩy của bác ""trọc phú" Tuấn trên diễn đàn nhà mình gần đây, thấy các bác các anh có nhiều dự án hay quá ,càng đọc em lại càng nghiện ! bứt dứt lắm lắm . nên em xin phép pót cái dự án con máy Hàn phủ '' cơ nờ cờ''  lên, mong các bác các anh chỉ bảo góp ý cho em bớt thiếu thuốc  !
Vụ Máy này, em nghe ông anh xúi dại tính dùng Mach 3 điều khiển cơ mà không biết có thích hợp không? 
Đính kèm 35729
Phần cơ khí khung máy em kiếm cái đế ở chợ sắt vuông 1mx1m ạ , thêm thắt khung gá trên trục X , Y thì tính ra hành trình làm việc khoảng 500x600mm, (em nghĩ để nhỏ vậy để thoải mái cho phương án kết cấu khung )
Zới trục Z hành trình khoảng  200mm.

Hình trên là phần khung em đang tính làm ! em mới tậu 3 con step asm66a cho em nó,3 bộ ray trượt 20, vít me bi bước 10, bộ trục z em mua combo thk kr33 hành trình 200 mm, giờ em kiếm thêm con trục xoay A cho có đàn ! 
Đối với kết cấu khung máy em làm tàm tạm như vậy ko biết đủ cứng vững chưa các bác ? 
vì sản phẩm hàn phủ yc độ chính xác sai lệch đường chạy 2 -3 mm theo đường sinh ,em nghĩ khung như vậy mà có rung cũng ko ảnh hưởng nhiều.

Sản phẩm hàn của em nó nhỏ tí ty chắc bằng gang tay, đường cần hàn phủ lên bề mặt cong biến thiên ạ.
Em cũng tích góp được ít đồ nên có vẽ ,gạch, xóa  lằng  bằng nhằng  đến phần trục Z , phần sau  thì em u mê thần chưởng , không biết nên chọn phương án trục xoay thứ 4 và 5 của máy  như nào cho phù hợp với việc viết và chạy chương trình  trên Mach 3 để dễ làm và hợp lý,em chưa biết gì về Mach cả nên lo nhất là lúc làm xong  đi tìm các bác, các anh viết chương  trình gia công mà các bi lắc đầu bẻo : ''cháu làm thế này thì chú chịu '' là em đi chết luôn !
  Trên  you to be'  em thấy , có 1 số máy hàn phủ cnc  lắp thêm 2 trục xoay trên bàn máy,kiểu kiểu như hình bên dưới Đính kèm 35730
ngoài ra còn 1 kiểu khác là lắp 1 trục xoay trên bàn Z và 1 trục xoay trên bàn X   (không biết em cò thiếu kiểu nào khác không ) em tính làm theo kiêu như hình trục A , C trên bàn  máy ,  trước  làm A trước nếu không đủ em cho thêm trục C nữa ạ nhưng cũng cần sự tư vấn của các bác xem liệu có làm được và phù hợp với trình Mach 3 không nữa?

Viết đến đây em mong các bác, các anh góp ý cho em qua bước đầu khó vô này ạ !

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, sao mà nhiều người bị ông Tuấn trọc phú dụ thế nhể?

----------


## Tuấn

Có cụ nào nhìn thấy cái hinh nào không ạ ? sao em không nhìn thấy là sao nhỉ ? Chả biết bác chủ muốn chế cái giề  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Oopsss

> Có cụ nào nhìn thấy cái hinh nào không ạ ? sao em không nhìn thấy là sao nhỉ ? Chả biết bác chủ muốn chế cái giề


dạ nó đây ạ ! em vẽ ba lăng nhăng bác  nhìn ghét thì phét cho vài cái ạ !

----------


## Oopsss

em định làm theo nguyên lý la lá như này ạ,
 
@ bác Gà thấy ai là nạn nhân bác tuấn nữa vậy chỉ em với em qua lập hội những người dễ dụ ạ !

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

Có em đây bác.

----------


## Tuấn

Ui bỏ mịa rùi, cha này vẽ kinh quá, thôi em chạy đây. Mà bác định hàn cái quái gì vậy ? phần mềm là em tịt òi, thôi bác đi hỏi mấy cụ khác nhá, em đi uống bia đây  :Smile:

----------


## Oopsss

> Có em đây bác.


ui zoi, bác tha không dụ người khác thì thôi, chứ ai dụ được bác chứ, em là em vẫn đang ngó vụ dóng cai may phay to đại tướng của bác đấy ạ, hay ứ chịu được  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Oopsss

> Ui bỏ mịa rùi, cha này vẽ kinh quá, thôi em chạy đây. Mà bác định hàn cái quái gì vậy ? phần mềm là em tịt òi, thôi bác đi hỏi mấy cụ khác nhá, em đi uống bia đây


 
dạ gửi cụ mấy cái ảnh sp cơ bản nhất để cụ nghía, 
em cần máy hàn phủ ở dìa lưỡi cắt từ mép vào tầm 8 -10 mm thôi ạ, lớp hàn phủ càng mỏng càng tốt cho tích kiệm vật liệu hàn đuọc tý nào hay tý đó,
vụ vẽ kinh quá thì em chưa biết kinh ở chỗ nào ạ  :Smile:  , bữa tới em túm cụ hỏi cho ra ngô ra khoai !

----------


## Oopsss

> Ui bỏ mịa rùi, cha này vẽ kinh quá, thôi em chạy đây. Mà bác định hàn cái quái gì vậy ? phần mềm là em tịt òi, thôi bác đi hỏi mấy cụ khác nhá, em đi uống bia đây


Để em gủi bác cái hình sẩn phẩm cần hàn : phần hàn chỉ ở rìa mép vát của lưỡi,( phần màu vàng đó bác) bề rộng hàn phủ tính từ mép vào khoảng 8mm - 10mm, lớp phủ càng mỏng em càng thích.


cai vụ vẽ kinh thì em khó cải thiện ngay được lắm  :Smile:  , cụ hôm tới qua em túm váy em hỏi sao lại kinh !

----------


## Luyến

Em bị dụ cái vụ khác ah. Bác lập team người dễ bị dụ bởi lão hói đi ạ em xin 1 vé. Vài bữa nữa anh em gặp nhau làm chầu bia đen hehe.

----------

Gamo, Oopsss

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ thiết kế con máy âm u bí hiểm nhỉ ? bà con out sạch, chả ai ý kiến vì chả hỉu bác vẽ cái giề mà chém há há.

Bác cứ làm cái máy 3 trục chạy được đi đã, với tiến độ nửa năm vẽ được mấy cái nét thì chỉ vài ba năm tới là con máy nó nhúc nhíc thôi ạ. 

Còn lúc nào bác có nhu cầu bán sắt vụn cái khung máy thì cứ hỏi kinh nghiệm cụ Gamo í, cụ ấy có cái khung mua về từ trước công nguyên, bi chừ nó sắp hóa thạch rồi, 2 cụ lập hội với nhau là chuẩn không cần chỉnh đới  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## imechavn

Với biên dạng này bác có thể dùng phương pháp chép hình để làm mà.

----------

Oopsss, Tuấn

----------


## linhdt1121

> Với biên dạng này bác có thể dùng phương pháp chép hình để làm mà.


Máy phủ hợp kim, em nghĩ lớp phủ nó rất mỏng. Máy chép hình sợ ko đủ độ chính xác đâu bác

----------


## imechavn

mấy bác chuyên về hàn có thể chỉnh được chiều dầy của mỗi lớp mà.

----------


## Tuấn

> Với biên dạng này bác có thể dùng phương pháp chép hình để làm mà.


Em cũng nghĩ như bác, dưng mà cụ chủ muốn làm gì thì cũng phải có cái khung máy đã ạ. Cái phôi này ... dễ phủ mừ  :Smile:

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Em nghĩ máy dùng để hàn thì không cần cồng kềnh, cần phải linh hoạt, càng gọn càng tốt.

----------

Oopsss

----------


## Luyến

Mấy cái lưỡi cầy này bằng gang hay bằng sắt vậy bác chủ, sản phẩm có đồng đều không a? Mỗi cái vênh 1 kiểu thì phải có thiết bị soi biên dạng song mới hàn phu dc ah.

----------


## anhcos

Bề mặt hàn như cái hình trên (màu vàng) là mặt cong phải không bác. Sao lại phải hàn mới được bác, sao bác không tôi.

----------


## Gamo

> em định làm theo nguyên lý la lá như này ạ,
>  
> @ bác Gà thấy ai là nạn nhân bác tuấn nữa vậy chỉ em với em qua lập hội những người dễ dụ ạ !


Huhu.... em bị dụ cụ ợ... đang chơi máy bé bằng nhôm nhẹ nhàng giờ bị lão ấy dụ chuyển qua sắt... bị ghiền lại tốn một mớ tiền nữa... >.<

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bề mặt hàn như cái hình trên (màu vàng) là mặt cong phải không bác. Sao lại phải hàn mới được bác, sao bác không tôi.


tôi cứng thì sẽ giòn, dễ gãy cụ ah

----------

Oopsss

----------


## Oopsss

> Bề mặt hàn như cái hình trên (màu vàng) là mặt cong phải không bác. Sao lại phải hàn mới được bác, sao bác không tôi.


vâng, mặt cong đó bác cos, phương án tôi bên em dùng rồi, giờ thấy các anh lớn toàn chơi trò phủ hết lên em cung hùa theo cho có đàn, cơ mà cái chính của phương án này là giảm chi phí vật liệu nền bác ạ, giờ phôi thép đắt lắm thép càng tốt lại càng đắt ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Oopsss

> Với biên dạng này bác có thể dùng phương pháp chép hình để làm mà.


cảm ơn bác góp ý ạ, bác cho em hỏi chép hình kiều này làm cho nhiều loại trên cùng 1 máy được không bác? và có vấn đề gì cần lưu tâm khi chế tạo phần cơ và điện không ạ ?

----------


## Oopsss

> Mấy cái lưỡi cầy này bằng gang hay bằng sắt vậy bác chủ, sản phẩm có đồng đều không a? Mỗi cái vênh 1 kiểu thì phải có thiết bị soi biên dạng song mới hàn phu dc ah.


sản phẩm bằng sắt đó bác. có chênh lêch tầm 1 -2 mm đường sinh, nhưng mà cái đó không anh hưởng nhiều với mục đích hàn phủ mép bác ạ, nó lêch ra ngoài chút thì em tốn vâtl liệu phủ thôi, giờ em chưa tính đến đoạn đó vội, em đang hóc xương phần cơ ạ , lần đầu làm chuyện ấy mà bác! 

Vụ lập băng nhóm em cũng đồng ý với bác ạ, bữa nào lên lich làm chầu bia chia vui cùng anh hói  :Smile:

----------


## Oopsss

@ ui bác  linh oi ,  ý bác là lớp phủ mỏng dày không đều ạ, nếu chép hình mà cho sai số độ dày khoảng trên dưới 1 mm hay hơn 1 tý thì quá ổn với em rồi đó bác !

----------


## Ga con

> Mấy cái lưỡi cầy này bằng gang hay bằng sắt vậy bác chủ, sản phẩm có đồng đều không a? Mỗi cái vênh 1 kiểu thì phải có thiết bị soi biên dạng song mới hàn phu dc ah.


Cái này giống bánh băm của máy cày đó a.

Cái này thường làm bằng thép chịu mòn, mấy ông hay đùa là thép xích xe tăng, răng gàu xúc ấy  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Phun phủ mà muốn ngon thì kim loại nền phải vững, không thể gia cố thật cứng trên 1 nền sắt mềm xèo được, vài nhát là văng ra ngay.

Cái này theo e không cần làm kỹ thuật cao đâu, cơ khí thô sơ lò rèn ngoài em làm hoài, biên dạng cũng không cần phải chính xác. Mòn thì thay ra hàn cái khác vào là xong. Làm kỹ thuật cao giá cao lại bán không được.

Thanks.

----------

Oopsss

----------


## Oopsss

> Huhu.... em bị dụ cụ ợ... đang chơi máy bé bằng nhôm nhẹ nhàng giờ bị lão ấy dụ chuyển qua sắt... bị ghiền lại tốn một mớ tiền nữa... >.<


hi hi, em mới bị mà chơi luôn liều cao này, giờ đang phê lòi mắt  :Smile: , để có dịp em xin phép ngồi cùng bác cho nó tình củm

----------


## Oopsss

> Cái này giống bánh băm của máy cày đó a.
> 
> Cái này thường làm bằng thép chịu mòn, mấy ông hay đùa là thép xích xe tăng, răng gàu xúc ấy .
> 
> Phun phủ mà muốn ngon thì kim loại nền phải vững, không thể gia cố thật cứng trên 1 nền sắt mềm xèo được, vài nhát là văng ra ngay.
> 
> Cái này theo e không cần làm kỹ thuật cao đâu, cơ khí thô sơ lò rèn ngoài em làm hoài, biên dạng cũng không cần phải chính xác. Mòn thì thay ra hàn cái khác vào là xong. Làm kỹ thuật cao giá cao lại bán không được.
> 
> Thanks.


Nền thép mềm xèo thì khẳng định ko dùng được rùi hi hi bác nói đúng quá!
Còn lý do em tính làm công nghệ cao thì em thấy mấy bác tây bác tàu làm công nghệ cao được, chả nhẽ lại chịu thua mấy bác đó ,nên em muốn làm vậy thôi, em cũng chưa nghĩ tới đoạn cao xa là giá cao em bán không được ạ!

----------


## Tuấn

> Ui giời ui, sao mà nhiều người bị ông Tuấn trọc phú dụ thế nhể?





> Có em đây bác.


Hôm qua em vừa ngồi cà phê với lão Tuấn hói các bác ợ. Em hỏi lão là cớ làm sao lại cứ đi dụ mấy cha nhẹ dạ cả tin là thía lào hử ? muốn chết đòn à ?

Thằng chả ngồi gãi gãi cái đầu, rứt rứt mấy cái tóc còn lại phân bua đến là tội nghiệp, hắn bẩu :

- Em có đi gạ cha nào đâu bác, chúng nó mà là con gái thì còn có tí lý do, đằng này ..... bác xem nhá, một tên thì làm không hết việc, ngập đầu ngập cổ. Xưởng thì chật lắm rồi. Thợ thuyền trèo lên đầu lên cổ nhau mà làm. Mà bác biết không, thằng này nó chọn phân khúc hàng hóa là : ngon, bổ, rẻ mới điên chứ bác ? Nó làm máy bác ạ. Máy chạy phải ngon hơn máy tàu, bền hơn máy tàu, lại còn phải rẻ hơn máy tàu nữa... trên đời có thằng này điên là số 1 bác ạ.

- Thế nó điên vậy bác xúi nó cái gì ?

- Thì em có xúi nó gì đâu, em bảo xưởng chật thì phải ra chỗ khác rộng hơn thôi. Có sai gì đâu ạ ? Mà cái thằng ấy nó biết lắm trò lắm, có xưởng rộng thì nó mới có đất mà nghịch chứ ? Thật với bác, em mà giỏi bằng một góc của nó, em làm tự động hóa hết tất cả các công đoạn, nó làm được máy mà, có phải mua đâu ? 

- Ừ, nó làm được máy thì ngon, bổ, rẻ rồi. Nó lấy được đất rồi, vậy là xong thằng này. Thế còn thằng thứ 2 ?

- Ui cái thằng này thì nó hết thuốc chữa luôn rồi. Nó có cái xưởng to chà bá, cái éo gì nó cũng có, khoan, phay, tiện, mài, cắt dây, hàn, đột dập, nguội .... phụ huynh nhà nó là thày dạy em đủ các thứ về cơ khí đấy bác ạ. 

- Con nhà nòi hả bác ?

- Vâng, dưng mà thằng này nó mặc váy bác ạ. Nó âm mưu chế con máy hàn phủ mà thập thò 3 năm xem các anh chế máy mà không dám lập nick, chả biết hắn sợ cái gì nữa ???

- Bây giờ nó lập nick rồi mà ?

- Ừ, nó lập nick rồi, dưng mà vẫn chưa dám làm đâu. Xưởng 2 thằng này ở gần nhau, việc mà thằng thứ 2 nó lo thì thằng thứ 1 nó vẩy tay cái là xong, còn qui mô sản xuất, chiến lược này nọ thì thằng thứ 2 có thể tư vấn cho thằng thứ nhất được.

- Ùi, thế bác kệ chúng nó đi. 2 thằng chúng nó a lô với nhau là được rồi. 

- Được là được thế nào ? chúng nó mà đi uống bia với nhau thì em phải đi ké chứ, bia ngon lắm bác ạ, em phải đi ké để còn học lỏm của chúng nó nữa chứ .... he he he he  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

CKD, Oopsss

----------


## Oopsss

hi hi đi uống đi bác ơi, mấy bác đi được với em 1 bữa thì tốt quá giờ chết đuối có phao ôm sao không ôm hả bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ah váy á, nhà em nhiều lắm cả 1 tủ, em toàn mặc váy minizip thui ah, bác soi em kỹ quá em xấu hổ !

----------


## Ga con

Nếu cần thiết phải phủ plasma, em nghĩ cụ cứ làm con máy 3 trục thôi, rồi dành thời gian nghiên cứu đồ gá.

Theo em thì muốn phủ chi tiết này cụ nên làm gá mềm (gá có thể cho phôi xoay được, không trượt được), sau đó gắn bánh lăn áp sát phôi 2-3 chiều, khi máy chạy nó tự lựa chỗ cần phủ vào đầu phun plasma. Đầu plasma thì chỉ chạy như máy phay 3 trục, không cần 5 trục làm gì. Trừ khi phôi có gấp khúc mới không phun được thôi.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Luyến, Oopsss, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Ui giời ui, sao mà nhiều người bị ông Tuấn trọc phú dụ thế nhể?





> Nếu cần thiết phải phủ plasma, em nghĩ cụ cứ làm con máy 3 trục thôi, rồi dành thời gian nghiên cứu đồ gá.
> 
> Theo em thì muốn phủ chi tiết này cụ nên làm gá mềm (gá có thể cho phôi xoay được, không trượt được), sau đó gắn bánh lăn áp sát phôi 2-3 chiều, khi máy chạy nó tự lựa chỗ cần phủ vào đầu phun plasma. Đầu plasma thì chỉ chạy như máy phay 3 trục, không cần 5 trục làm gì. Trừ khi phôi có gấp khúc mới không phun được thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


Đúng rồi bác, vấn đề của bác chủ chỉ là làm được con máy 3 trục, vọc mach3 tẹo cho biêt đã, còn để phủ được em chắc chắn là làm được thôi ạ. Đặc biệt là với sản phẩm đồng loạt như thế này, túm áo cụ Anhcos nhờ viết phần mềm chuyên cho loại sp này cũng tiện ạ.

----------

Oopsss

----------


## imechavn

> cảm ơn bác góp ý ạ, bác cho em hỏi chép hình kiều này làm cho nhiều loại trên cùng 1 máy được không bác? và có vấn đề gì cần lưu tâm khi chế tạo phần cơ và điện không ạ ?


Chỉ cần có mẫu là nó chạy theo mà bác!

----------


## Tuấn

> Chỉ cần có mẫu là nó chạy theo mà bác!


Bên bác chủ này cụ Imechavn gặp rồi, từ hồi em với cụ còn bên thế giới chuối cơ ạ. Từ hồi ấy đã cần con máy phủ này rùi mà đến bi chừ mới dám làm thì còn chậm hơn cả em nữa cơ ạ.

Chủ thớt cố lên nào, bên cụ còn 1 tỷ cái máy cần chế, có khó khăn gì vác sách sang bên bác Luyến mà hỏi, bác này dễ tính lắm, trước em cũng túm bác ấy hỏi suốt đấy ạ.

----------

Oopsss

----------


## Luyến

ơ cụ chủ gần nhà em á, sao em ko biết nhể? Cụ chủ nghiên cứu cách của cụ Gacon xem cho máy chạy theo biên đang cong còn phôi khi bị cái con lăn tì vào nó sẽ ép cho phôi theo bề mặt phôi lúc nào cũng vuông góc với đầu phủ hợp kim. 
Theo em nghĩ nó phải có 4 trục ngoài 3 trục chạy èo èo èo ra cong có 1 trục để lật phôi nữa đó là y kiến cá nhân thoii cụ Tuấn đừng chém em nhé. Nhắc nhở cụ Tuấn là dạo này cụ đến nhà em hơi ít quán thịt chó bốn mùa gần nhà em đang nước chả thơn phức á.  :Wink:

----------

Oopsss

----------


## imechavn

> Bên bác chủ này cụ Imechavn gặp rồi, từ hồi em với cụ còn bên thế giới chuối cơ ạ. Từ hồi ấy đã cần con máy phủ này rùi mà đến bi chừ mới dám làm thì còn chậm hơn cả em nữa cơ ạ.
> 
> Chủ thớt cố lên nào, bên cụ còn 1 tỷ cái máy cần chế, có khó khăn gì vác sách sang bên bác Luyến mà hỏi, bác này dễ tính lắm, trước em cũng túm bác ấy hỏi suốt đấy ạ.


Giờ em cũng mới nghĩ ra cách làm, nhìn sản phẩm của bác này giờ cũng đẹp hơn trước nhiều.

----------


## Tuấn

> ơ cụ chủ gần nhà em á, sao em ko biết nhể? Cụ chủ nghiên cứu cách của cụ Gacon xem cho máy chạy theo biên đang cong còn phôi khi bị cái con lăn tì vào nó sẽ ép cho phôi theo bề mặt phôi lúc nào cũng vuông góc với đầu phủ hợp kim. 
> Theo em nghĩ nó phải có 4 trục ngoài 3 trục chạy èo èo èo ra cong có 1 trục để lật phôi nữa đó là y kiến cá nhân thoii cụ Tuấn đừng chém em nhé. Nhắc nhở cụ Tuấn là dạo này cụ đến nhà em hơi ít quán thịt chó bốn mùa gần nhà em đang nước chả thơn phức á.


Tối thứ 4 đi cụ, nóng nốt ngày mai, thứ 4 mát trời rồi, bia với lị tí gì gì thơm thơm nhỉ  :Smile: 




> Giờ em cũng mới nghĩ ra cách làm, nhìn sản phẩm của bác này giờ cũng đẹp hơn trước nhiều.


Vâng đúng rồi bác, mấy cái trò cnc với tự động này mà áp vào sản xuất hàng loạt được việc lắm đấy bác ạ. Bác còn nhớ ngày trước đấu cho em con động cơ không ợ ? em thử lắp con đấy vào máy cắt, thử nguyên lý ngon lành xong, bi chừ em làm cái máy hoành tá tràng bác ạ. Hôm nào xong em sơn phết oằn tà là ngoằn em chộp ảnh bác xem nhá.

----------


## CKD

Em thì thấy thế này.
- Việc bám biên dạng theo mặt xy không khó mấy  :Smile: .
- Việc bám theo cao độ Z cũng không khó, phương pháp thụ động hay chủ động đều có thể thực hiện. Vì về cơ bản cái lưỡi này được cắt 2D xong uốn cong thành 3D. Mà là sản xuất số lượng nên có khuôn có dưỡng cả.

Nêu chỉ cần máy XYZ là đủ sức để chiến rồi. Nhiệm vụ của cái máy là
- bám theo biên dạng sản phẩm.
- ổn định tốc độ khi di chuyển.

Mà phương pháp phủ thì em chưa rỏ lắm, nó có giống hàn đắp mangan không nhỉ? Hàn đắp mangan thì em có biết xíu xíu.

----------

Oopsss

----------


## CKD

Thêm việc bám biên dạng, nếu sản phẩm khá tương đồng về hình dạng (độ cong & mặt cong), phôi thô chuẩn thì việc rất đơn giản. Còn nếu mỗi sản phẩm độ cong đều không giống nhau thì chắc chỉ bám thụ động là hiệu quả nhất.
Mà bác chủ chỉ cần phủ từ mép vào 10mm thôi thì việc bám thu động cũng không khó, vì phôi thừa ra nhiều mà, tha hồ mà bám vào  :Big Grin: . Em nghĩ bám thụ động vẫn đảm bảo sai dưới 1mm nhiều à.

----------


## Ga con

Phun phủ plasma e tưởng tượng nó cứ như sơn thôi. Plasma làm nóng chảy kim loại thành hạt mịn, phun vào phôi nó đông lại như sơn bề mặt.

Thanks.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Oopsss

> Em thì thấy thế này.
> - Việc bám biên dạng theo mặt xy không khó mấy .
> - Việc bám theo cao độ Z cũng không khó, phương pháp thụ động hay chủ động đều có thể thực hiện. Vì về cơ bản cái lưỡi này được cắt 2D xong uốn cong thành 3D. Mà là sản xuất số lượng nên có khuôn có dưỡng cả.
> 
> Nêu chỉ cần máy XYZ là đủ sức để chiến rồi. Nhiệm vụ của cái máy là
> - bám theo biên dạng sản phẩm.
> - ổn định tốc độ khi di chuyển.
> 
> Mà phương pháp phủ thì em chưa rỏ lắm, nó có giống hàn đắp mangan không nhỉ? Hàn đắp mangan thì em có biết xíu xíu.





> Thêm việc bám biên dạng, nếu sản phẩm khá tương đồng về hình dạng (độ cong & mặt cong), phôi thô chuẩn thì việc rất đơn giản. Còn nếu mỗi sản phẩm độ cong đều không giống nhau thì chắc chỉ bám thụ động là hiệu quả nhất.
> Mà bác chủ chỉ cần phủ từ mép vào 10mm thôi thì việc bám thu động cũng không khó, vì phôi thừa ra nhiều mà, tha hồ mà bám vào . Em nghĩ bám thụ động vẫn đảm bảo sai dưới 1mm nhiều à.


Dạ bác góp ý vậy làm em thấy vững tâm hẳn ạ, hôm rồi cụ hói cũng biểu em y trang, lão kêu em cứ tập trung làm 3 trục trước đi, trục thư 4 hay 5 thì để xong 3 trục kia rồi tính tiếp.
còn cái vụ phủ của em thì nguyên lý đúng như Bác Gacon biểu đó ạ 





> Phun phủ plasma e tưởng tượng nó cứ như sơn thôi. Plasma làm nóng chảy kim loại thành hạt mịn, phun vào phôi nó đông lại như sơn bề mặt.
> 
> Thanks.





> Nếu cần thiết phải phủ plasma, em nghĩ cụ cứ làm con máy 3 trục thôi, rồi dành thời gian nghiên cứu đồ gá.
> 
> Theo em thì muốn phủ chi tiết này cụ nên làm gá mềm (gá có thể cho phôi xoay được, không trượt được), sau đó gắn bánh lăn áp sát phôi 2-3 chiều, khi máy chạy nó tự lựa chỗ cần phủ vào đầu phun plasma. Đầu plasma thì chỉ chạy như máy phay 3 trục, không cần 5 trục làm gì. Trừ khi phôi có gấp khúc mới không phun được thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


Vâng bên em có loại gấp khúc đó bác, gần 90 độ luôn ạ , nhưng cách này bác bày em dùng được hơn nửa tá sp rui, quá tuyệt bác ơi! 
Nghe máy bác góp ý em cũng ngộ ra mấy việc trước mắt cần làm là dựng xong truc xyz cái đã ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Oopsss

> ơ cụ chủ gần nhà em á, sao em ko biết nhể? Cụ chủ nghiên cứu cách của cụ Gacon xem cho máy chạy theo biên đang cong còn phôi khi bị cái con lăn tì vào nó sẽ ép cho phôi theo bề mặt phôi lúc nào cũng vuông góc với đầu phủ hợp kim. 
> Theo em nghĩ nó phải có 4 trục ngoài 3 trục chạy èo èo èo ra cong có 1 trục để lật phôi nữa đó là y kiến cá nhân thoii cụ Tuấn đừng chém em nhé. Nhắc nhở cụ Tuấn là dạo này cụ đến nhà em hơi ít quán thịt chó bốn mùa gần nhà em đang nước chả thơn phức á.


Cụ Luyến nói kiểu này em ứ hiểu được, tình hình là em đồng ý với bác vụ quán thịt chó bốn mùa thơm phưng phúc kia truóc đã ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ Luyến nói kiểu này em ứ hiểu được, tình hình là em đồng ý với bác vụ quán thịt chó bốn mùa thơm phưng phúc kia truóc đã ạ


Để mỏ hàn chạy theo biên dạng thì nó có kiểu điều khiển bằng điện, lập trình và điều khiển bằng cơ khí.

Ý cụ Luyến cũng giống ý cụ Gacon, lão CKD và bác Thảo hôm trước xúi bác chủ thôi. Còn làm bằng cơ hay điện thì .... từ từ tính tiếp.

Tiện đây em giới thiệu luôn với bác chủ, ngoài cụ Imechavn, bác Thảo thì cụ biết rồi, còn cụ Gacon là một con ma trong mấy cái trò cơ điện này đấy ạ, hắn biết lắm trò điều khiển hay lắm ợ. Còn lão yêu tinh râu xồm CKD thì là nhạc trưởng, kẻ đầu têu, dụ dỗ em cùng với các cụ khác từ Sì gòn ra đến Hà lội xúm nhau vào chế con máy hàn CNC của em. Tuốt tuồn tuột từ nguyên lý, phần mềm chuyên dụng đến nội dung, qui trình là lão yêu tinh này đầu têu đấy ạ.

Hiện tại cái của này nó còn phần chống nhiễu nữa là xong, nhiễu cao áp kinh hơn cả plasma, bật mỏ hàn là treo luôn cái máy tính điều khiển.
Em đang điên tiết tháo béng cái bộ cao áp ra, phay cái hộp nhôm dày hự rồi nhét nó vào xem nó có đỡ nhiễu tí nào không.

Bác cứ chịu khó làm con máy thí nghiệm đầu tiên để tìm được nguyên lý vận hành hàn phủ, cái này nhanh thì 1 tháng, lâu thì cả năm chưa biết chừng. Mọi người có thể giúp bác chế máy, còn tìm ra qui trình tối ưu cho sản phẩm của mình thì tự bác phải làm thôi. Đến khi tìm được rồi thì lúc cần chế máy sản xuất bác túm áo các cụ khác nhờ làm nguyên con máy cũng được, lúc ấy thì mình điều khiển nó bằng cái giống gì ...tính sau đê.

----------

Ga con, Oopsss

----------


## CKD

> Hiện tại cái của này nó còn phần chống nhiễu nữa là xong, nhiễu cao áp kinh hơn cả plasma, bật mỏ hàn là treo luôn cái máy tính điều khiển.
> Em đang điên tiết tháo béng cái bộ cao áp ra, phay cái hộp nhôm dày hự rồi nhét nó vào xem nó có đỡ nhiễu tí nào không.


Vụ này.. sao thấy nó phiêu ghê nhỉ. Bác.. thử đi, em vẫn còn chiêu cuối cho trò này  :Big Grin: .
Đã từng gặp trường hợp nguồn phát nó đốt BOB thôi rồi. Cách ly các kiểu con đà điểu, bọc giáp, nối đất chơi hết nhưng sau khi ra chiêu cuối thì BOB nó sống nhăn răng rồi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

@Bác chủ?
Hiện tại bác đã phủ thủ công được chưa?
Các mẫu sản phẩm có nhiều mẫu hay không?
Các mẫu sản phẩm có được thiết kế, mô hình hóa 3D, hay đầy đủ bản vẽ 2D?

Nếu tất cả đều có, tức sản phẩm được thiết kế đầy đủ, chế tạo với khuôn & dưỡng. Thì phần khó nhất bây giờ chỉ là phủ, đòi hỏi tay nghề thợ phải cao, chậm, khó kiểm soát chất lượng v.v... Phần khó này thì em có thể giải quyết được, từng bước ok thôi.
- Điều khiển máy vận hành 3 trục.
- Việc phủ, bám bề mặt sản phẩm bước đầu có thể thực hiện thủ công, người thao tác sẽ làm mẫu, máy sẽ học và thực hiện lại. Giống như dạy robot vậy, cái đầu tiên có thể mất tí thời gian làm mẫu cho máy học. Sau đó thì sẽ chiến nhanh hơn nhiều.
- Do có đầy đủ bản vẽ thiết kế thì có thể phát triển CAD/CAM riêng cho nó để đơn giản hóa khâu dạy, nhanh hơn, chính xác hơn cũng không quá khó.

----------


## Tuấn

> Vụ này.. sao thấy nó phiêu ghê nhỉ. Bác.. thử đi, em vẫn còn chiêu cuối cho trò này .
> Đã từng gặp trường hợp nguồn phát nó đốt BOB thôi rồi. Cách ly các kiểu con đà điểu, bọc giáp, nối đất chơi hết nhưng sau khi ra chiêu cuối thì BOB nó sống nhăn răng rồi.



Tại con BOB của cụ dởm nên nó mới cháy, chứ BOB của em nhập ngoại từ Trung Quốc đấy ạ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Hì hì thật sự thì vụ chống nhiễu này sách báo có nói nhiều, nhưng nếu chỉ đọc qua thì cũng không làm được đâu ạ, em cố gắng tìm các cách vì mỗi ngày lại thấy mình làm sai cái này, chưa đúng cái kia hì hì ... để em thử tiếp, lúc nào hết cứu được rồi thì cụ quăng cho em cái phao, cụ nhé  :Smile: 

À nói chuyện chống nhiễu, hôm trước vào Sì gòn phỏng vấn xin việc, lão chủ Gamo có hỏi em biết lồng pha ra đây là cái gì không ? em bảo lông thì chắc để nhốt con gì đấy .. thế là lão ý không nhận em vào làm rồi đuổi em về mới tức chứ cụ....

Để em lập cái thớt " *Hội những người thù lão Gamo xem có ai hưởng ứng không *

----------


## Ga con

E nhớ cái vụ nhiễu hôm ở Tý Hói e có bẩu cụ thử cắm nguồn 2 điểm xa nhau không biết cụ thử chưa.
Thật ra mấy cái máy rất ít nhiễu radio, mà bộ điều khiển cũng không mấy cái nhạy radio noise (trừ khi layout kém hoặc bị lỗi).

Nhiễu nhiều và nghiêm trọng nhất em hay thấy là nhiễu nguồn. Trong đó thiết bị gây nhiễu hay trả nhiễu về lưới điện, thông qua đó làm nhiễu thiết bị điều khiển chung nguồn hoặc cắm nguồn gần đó.

Nhiều cụ hay cắm noise filter trước thiết bị điều khiển, nhưng e thấy chưa đủ. Cách hiệu quả nhất là lọc cho thiết bị gây nhiễu, không cho nó trả về lưới, tức là lắp noise filter cho nó. Cách này cũng tốn kém nhất do đa số nó là thiết bị công suất lớn nên cục lọc cũng nhiều xèng  :Stick Out Tongue: . Do đó e mới đề xuất phương án là cắm nguồn dk một nơi, nguồn plasma hay hàn ở 1 nẻo khác xa nhau ra. Phương án này e thử khá nhiều lần thấy có hiệu quả.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> E nhớ cái vụ nhiễu hôm ở Tý Hói e có bẩu cụ thử cắm nguồn 2 điểm xa nhau không biết cụ thử chưa.
> Thật ra mấy cái máy rất ít nhiễu radio, mà bộ điều khiển cũng không mấy cái nhạy radio noise (trừ khi layout kém hoặc bị lỗi).
> 
> Nhiễu nhiều và nghiêm trọng nhất em hay thấy là nhiễu nguồn. Trong đó thiết bị gây nhiễu hay trả nhiễu về lưới điện, thông qua đó làm nhiễu thiết bị điều khiển chung nguồn hoặc cắm nguồn gần đó.
> 
> Nhiều cụ hay cắm noise filter trước thiết bị điều khiển, nhưng e thấy chưa đủ. Cách hiệu quả nhất là lọc cho thiết bị gây nhiễu, không cho nó trả về lưới, tức là lắp noise filter cho nó. Cách này cũng tốn kém nhất do đa số nó là thiết bị công suất lớn nên cục lọc cũng nhiều xèng . Do đó e mới đề xuất phương án là cắm nguồn dk một nơi, nguồn plasma hay hàn ở 1 nẻo khác xa nhau ra. Phương án này e thử khá nhiều lần thấy có hiệu quả.
> 
> Thanks.


Em thử rồi bác, đầu tiên em nghĩ chắc không được vì chỗ em làm có mấy chục con máy hàn, lưới điện chắc nhiễu tợn rồi. Nhưng cắm ổ xa cũng có đỡ hơn cụ ạ. Chắc em tháo tủ ra lần nữa, đi dây lại toàn bộ, tách tât cả tín hiệu từ vùng có mỏ hàn ( công tắc hành trình, đo dòng, camera, tín hiệu từ cảm biến ánh sáng ra một tủ khác, rồi từ đấy đi dây về tủ điều khiển xem nó thế nào ạ.

Lần vừa rồi em đi lại máng dây, tách dây đi độc lập rồi mà chưa ăn thua hi hi  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Với máy hàn, máy plasma hoặc những máy có hồ quang thì nhiễu ngược về nguồn chỉ là một phần.

Phần khác là dây ra torch có dòng điện rất lớn, tạo điện trường mạnh. Mà dòng hồ quang thì nó dao động nên khã năng can nhiễu cũng to hơn. Máy xịn thì nó có mắc lọc LC phía đầu ra để lọc bớt cái này, máy lõm và đời cũ thì thường nó không chú trọng hoặc lọc không tới.
Với máy TIG & Plasma thì giai đoạn đầu còn phải có pilot Arc để tạo hồ quang mồi, với máy TIG công suất lớn, hàn chu kỳ thì Pilot Arc có liên tục  :Big Grin: . Mà pilot arc thì áp nó cao lắm.

Thường trường hợp này thì nó gây nhiễu ký sinh trên tất cả các đường dây chạy gần với đường công suất & cao áp. Theo quan điểm thì phải cách ly triệt để các nguồn nhiễu và truyền dẫn nhiễu thì mới hết. Mà lý thuyết là vậy thôi, chứ để làm được thì hên xui, vì tùy trường hợp & dấu hiệu nhiễu cụ thể mà giải pháp khác nhau.

Đặt biệt, không nối ground máy tính trong những trường hợp này cũng có thể giải quyết được vấn đề  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Oopsss

[QUOTE=CKD;111394]@Bác chủ?
Hiện tại bác đã phủ thủ công được chưa?
Các mẫu sản phẩm có nhiều mẫu hay không?
Các mẫu sản phẩm có được thiết kế, mô hình hóa 3D, hay đầy đủ bản vẽ 2D?[QUOTE=CKD;111394]

Vâng, em cảm ơn bác CKD nhiều nhiều, em thích nhất câu bác biểu là bác làm được đó ạ .. có j '' trăm sự '' em nhờ bác, cơ mà lão hói lão bảo em nên mày mò vần vò thêm chút cho bớt ngu đã ,mấy cái đầu phần cơ bít tý tẹo em cố làm ổn ổn ạ.
Bên nhà em phủ thủ công được rồi nhưng do làm bằng tay nên chất lượng không đều, với lại cái món bột phủ khi hàn của nó có tác động đến sức khỏe người hàn ghê lắm, thấy biểu ung thư, mà bên em toàn ông gan thỏ, sợ chết bác ạ.
Mẫu sản phẩm cũng tầm chục loại cơ bản, bản vẽ 2D rùi, 3D thì hiện tại chưa vẽ ạ

----------


## Ga con

> Với máy hàn, máy plasma hoặc những máy có hồ quang thì nhiễu ngược về nguồn chỉ là một phần.
> 
> Phần khác là dây ra torch có dòng điện rất lớn, tạo điện trường mạnh. Mà dòng hồ quang thì nó dao động nên khã năng can nhiễu cũng to hơn. Máy xịn thì nó có mắc lọc LC phía đầu ra để lọc bớt cái này, máy lõm và đời cũ thì thường nó không chú trọng hoặc lọc không tới.
> Với máy TIG & Plasma thì giai đoạn đầu còn phải có pilot Arc để tạo hồ quang mồi, với máy TIG công suất lớn, hàn chu kỳ thì Pilot Arc có liên tục . Mà pilot arc thì áp nó cao lắm.
> 
> Thường trường hợp này thì nó gây nhiễu ký sinh trên tất cả các đường dây chạy gần với đường công suất & cao áp. Theo quan điểm thì phải cách ly triệt để các nguồn nhiễu và truyền dẫn nhiễu thì mới hết. Mà lý thuyết là vậy thôi, chứ để làm được thì hên xui, vì tùy trường hợp & dấu hiệu nhiễu cụ thể mà giải pháp khác nhau.
> 
> Đặt biệt, không nối ground máy tính trong những trường hợp này cũng có thể giải quyết được vấn đề


E làm mấy con robot hàn thấy điện trường gây nhiễu không ăn thua ạ. Cơ bản điện trường đó vẫn là ... muỗi vì khoảng cách xa quá  :Stick Out Tongue: . Điện trường này chủ yếu phát giữa các cực, nó có đích đến hết rồi nên không thoát ra ngoài nhiều. Phần thoát ra xung quanh đa số là từ trường, mà như e nói rồi, từ trường rất ít ảnh hưởng mấy thiết bị điều khiển.

Robot hàn Mig đến 350A vẫn chạy phà phà không có vấn đề gì, nhưng con máy hàn tig chạy 60A thì lại hay có vấn đề to do pilot art. Mà e chưa clear lắm về cơ chế gây nhiễu khác, chỉ nghi ngờ chính là nhiễu nguồn, do lắp chống nhiễu cho nó thì đỡ hẳn.

Nhiều trường hợp khác khi sửa máy CNC, bật biến tần lên là servo Jap xịn cũng nhảy lưng tưng. Nhiều anh lắp chống nhiễu cho driver mãi không hết, e chỉ lắp đúng 1 cái chống nhiễu cho biến tần thì lại êm như ru.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

@Oopsss
Em nhớ đâu lâu thật là lâu, bên thế giới chuối có bác nào đã làm máy phủ plasma 3-4-5 axis gì rồi thì phải. Cũng ở Hà Nội. Không biết có phải đơn vị của bác không?

Mà ơ! Em có bảo em làm được à? Em không chắc đâu nhé  :Big Grin: 
Cơ mà.. quan trọng là ta hiểu được vấn đề, nguyên lý & nhu cầu công nghệ. Từ đó sẽ có cách giải quyết, nếu vấn đề quá lớn không đủ sức làm thì ta chia nhỏ ra và nhiều người cùng làm.
Trong những project thế này, cái em lo là rủi ro  :Smile:  vì copy công nghệ không đơn giản. Nhìn thấy thế mà làm thì nó khác. Nếu chủ đầu tu cũng hiểu các rủi ro đó thì cứ chiến thôi. Vụ này chắc cụ hói hiểu rất rỏ  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

@ga con
Đồ công nghiệp không lo bác ạ.

Nhưng đồ anh em ta hay đụng như mấy cái BOB là như đồ chơi con nit trong công nghiệp thôi. Nó không có bảo vệ đầu vào, không có lọc nhiễu, không dập xung nên mấy cái IO hay bị đánh thủng. Chứ nếu được bảo vệ tốt thì nó không có đáng ngại.

BOB mach3 thấy tụi tây có mấy phiên bản làm rất bài bản, IO bảo vệ rất kỹ.

Mà anh em chế máy, thường chỉ cho gỗ nên rất xuề xoà. Miễn chạy là ok, mấy cái thiết bị này đem vào nhà máy là nó tự động loạn hết lên thôi. Không cần tới plasma hay hồ quang đâu. Mà muốn tìm đồ xịn hơi cũng không có, chỉ có nước chế thôi.
Chưa nói là linh kiện sử dụng chất lượng kém lắm. Lâu ngày trở tụ nó bị sai trị số, chạy sảng luôn  :Big Grin: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Đặt biệt, không nối ground máy tính trong những trường hợp này cũng có thể giải quyết được vấn đề


vụ đấu mát sai còn chết nữa thì hôm trong Sì gòn ông anh em dạy em 2 ngày mà em chả hiểu được bao nhiêu bác ạ, đành vừa làm vừa thử vậy.





> @Oopsss
> 
> Cơ mà.. quan trọng là ta hiểu được vấn đề, nguyên lý & nhu cầu công nghệ. Từ đó sẽ có cách giải quyết, nếu vấn đề quá lớn không đủ sức làm thì ta chia nhỏ ra và nhiều người cùng làm.
> Trong những project thế này, cái em lo là rủi ro  vì copy công nghệ không đơn giản. Nhìn thấy thế mà làm thì nó khác. Nếu chủ đầu tu cũng hiểu các rủi ro đó thì cứ chiến thôi. Vụ này chắc cụ hói hiểu rất rỏ


Vụ copy công nghệ thật là khó bác ạ, nhiều đơn vị vay tiền mua công nghệ xịn về rồi mà kiến thức, vận hành không đủ dẫn đến không kiểm soát được sản phẩm, chết nhiều lắm bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> E làm mấy con robot hàn thấy điện trường gây nhiễu không ăn thua ạ. Cơ bản điện trường đó vẫn là ... muỗi vì khoảng cách xa quá . Điện trường này chủ yếu phát giữa các cực, nó có đích đến hết rồi nên không thoát ra ngoài nhiều. Phần thoát ra xung quanh đa số là từ trường, mà như e nói rồi, từ trường rất ít ảnh hưởng mấy thiết bị điều khiển.
> 
> Robot hàn Mig đến 350A vẫn chạy phà phà không có vấn đề gì, nhưng con máy hàn tig chạy 60A thì lại hay có vấn đề to do pilot art. Mà e chưa clear lắm về cơ chế gây nhiễu khác, chỉ nghi ngờ chính là nhiễu nguồn, do lắp chống nhiễu cho nó thì đỡ hẳn.
> 
> Nhiều trường hợp khác khi sửa máy CNC, bật biến tần lên là servo Jap xịn cũng nhảy lưng tưng. Nhiều anh lắp chống nhiễu cho driver mãi không hết, e chỉ lắp đúng 1 cái chống nhiễu cho biến tần thì lại êm như ru.
> 
> Thanks.


em nghĩ làm cái probe đo EMI rồi cắm OSC check coi nhiễu từ thằng nào, vị trí nào , khi đó cô lập nhanh và tiết kiệm , đánh giá được hiệu quà pp nhanh và chính xác

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng nghĩ như cụ NS, mua 1 con oscilloscope (dao động ký, máy hiện sóng,...) cũ của Tektronic chừng 1tr-2tr, tha nó đi một vòng quanh xưởng là biết chỗ nào nhiễu sóng điện từ liền

Còn nhiễu từ nguồn thì em ko có kinh nghiệm, nhưng nghe đâu các cụ khoe có thể khắc phục bằng biến áp cách ly. Lọc nhiễu nghe đâu cũng đỡ nhưng hình như còn dính tới vụ tần số nhiễu hay sao đó

----------


## CKD

> em nghĩ làm cái probe đo EMI rồi cắm OSC check coi nhiễu từ thằng nào, vị trí nào , khi đó cô lập nhanh và tiết kiệm , đánh giá được hiệu quà pp nhanh và chính xác


Cụ nào hào sảng, đầu tư đi. OSC thì em có  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, có OSC thì chiến thui, mấy thằng nhiễu mạnh, khỏi probe nó cũng nhảy :P

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ nào hào sảng, đầu tư đi. OSC thì em có .


do mình đo noise , mà noise này đủ mạnh đến hệ thống nên diy cái probe passive đê
http://www.emcesd.com/pdf/emc99-w.pdf

----------


## Tuấn

Sáng nay em chạy qua chỗ lão chủ thớt, thấy hắn đang phay cái trục X cho con máy hàn như thế này ạ :



Haizzz .... cái trục X gắn mỗi cái Z để kéo cái mỏ hàn nặng 200g mà hắn làm kết cấu thế này cho con router hành trình bé tẹo 300x300. Không biết hắn có nhầm sang kết cầu máy phay không nhỉ ????

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Sáng nay em chạy qua chỗ lão chủ thớt, thấy hắn đang phay cái trục X cho con máy hàn như thế này ạ :
> 
> 
> 
> Haizzz .... cái trục X gắn mỗi cái Z để kéo cái mỏ hàn nặng 200g mà hắn làm kết cấu thế này cho con router hành trình bé tẹo 300x300. Không biết hắn có nhầm sang kết cầu máy phay không nhỉ ????


Cụ chủ muốn lắp thêm cả đầu phay nữa cụ Tuấn ah. hihi
kết cấu phức tạp , quá nặng. e đang sợ hai con 66 k kéo được.haiz

----------

